# Spectrum "Cliker" and Samsung TV no volume control.



## KaseyW (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm on Spectrum and I have to tell the remote about my TV before all the controls work. If your new TV is a different brand, this may solve your problem. I can't tell from your description if you've already done this so, if you have, I apologize for wasting your time.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

If you are using a soundbar, and I am sure they differ, you may have to tell the TV to react to the remote you use. I set my sound bar to optimal with it's remote, then tell it to use the TV remote. Works great. Roku TCL. LG sound bar.


----------

